# Giant frogs from China



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone know what those giant frogs from China are called?


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> Anyone know what those giant frogs from China are called?
> [snapback]1122917[/snapback]​


I have found on the internet this name: Conraua goliath.
A french web site was calling them goliath frog.

is this what you are thinking about :
http://www.arkive.org/species/GES/amphibia...onraua_goliath/
http://jeanluc.drevillon.club.fr/amphibiens.html ( this one in french, scroll down to see a picture of the frog )


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Yes that's it. Thanks.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

can you actually buy those as pets? i thought they were rare and protected.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

WolfFish said:


> can you actually buy those as pets? i thought they were rare and protected.
> [snapback]1125706[/snapback]​


Yeah, very rare and apparently difficult to keep alive in captivity.

If someone is into big frogs, the African Bullfrog (pixie frog) or the American Bullfrog make better pets.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow those thing are awesome!!








http://www.amnh.org/nationalcenter/Endangered/frog/frog.html
http://allaboutfrogs.org/froglnd.shtml


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Those are some beast of a frogs...........


----------

